# Minimum Medical Standards - Updated 2 Feb 2010?



## freakerz (20 Mar 2010)

Hey guys,

I was looking for the minimum medical standards when I found the CFHS's website with what seems to be updated standards... can someone in the know confirm that these are the latest standards? A LOT of careers are now V4 rather than V3... *jumps*

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-E-eng.asp

Thanks!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Mar 2010)

I'd say if they are on that site, they are official.  What else would be?

Not happy with life as a Comm Research awaiting-training I take it??  Thinking of a MOC reassignment?


----------



## freakerz (20 Mar 2010)

Let's just say it wasn't part of my top 10 options. It all depends on if I can get my naval training before being qualified or posted on a ship. I'll consult when I get back to Kingston after BMQ-L (SQ) and see what opportunities are available.

The PDF that was available is now 404, and it dated back 2004... I'm guessing they removed it and updated that web page. I'll try to find out through my current CoC in Valcartier.


----------



## athlon866 (26 Mar 2010)

I've no idea how to read that chart.


----------



## SeanNewman (26 Mar 2010)

Everyone has a numeric code attached to them, and that is their health status.

Each of those columns you see is its own category, for example the first one "V" is Vision.

A "1" is considered the best, so if you scroll down to Pilot you will see you need a Vision rating of "1", where as other trades may only require a "3".  1 is no glasses, 2 is still good but not perfect, 3 is still okay for seeing who you're talking to but need glasses to drive (for ex), etc.

The rest of the columns are for other categories.  Can't think of them all at the moment and too lazy to Google them.


----------



## Occam (27 Mar 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> The rest of the columns are for other categories.  Can't think of them all at the moment and too lazy to Google them.



For Athlon866:  The breakdown of the Medical Category system can be found here.


----------



## old medic (27 Mar 2010)

One thing is certain...

They like paying someone to change all the url's and pages every 2 years.
I will go through and fix all the links up this weekend.


----------

